# Savage rifle review



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Got out this Saturday to shoot the new Savage Trophy hunter XP for the first time. Its chambered in .243 and has a Nikon 3-9x40 BDC reticle scope on it. First off, maybe im confused with the definition of &#8220;out of the box&#8221; accuracy and that means with no alteration or modifications in can be accurate. But I took it as right out of the box I could get out and at least be pretty close to on target. And that was definitely not the case. I get out to my location and set the target out at 100 yards. I brought along a table with sand bag for the barrel and a small blanket for the rear part of the stock for optimal stability while sighting in. I get settled in for the first shot and get zero reaction from my shoot-n-see target. I think that&#8217;s messed up&#8230;.chamber another round and send it down range with the same result. So within two shots I was already disappointed. But not to get too let down I bring the target in closer, get it hitting on paper and move it back out&#8230;.so on to the review

Shooting a 58gr hornady V-Max superformance bullet. Accutrigger adjusted down to close to the lowest it will go(don&#8217;t have a trigger pull gauge to know what weight).

At first feel the rifle fits on the hand well and not having to reach for the trigger so I was pleased with that. the accurelease was a little odd but after the first few shots I was able to get used to it. The trigger had a nice clean break and very little creep. I do like were the safety is located on the top and an easy movement to get to it. The recoil pad could be a bit nicer but only having a .243 its not an issue. But if it were chambered in a heavier round you might want something a little better. on to the numbers&#8230;&#8230;I ended up with a final three shot group of 1.25 inches at 100 yards. Now I feel like that can be tightened up some. It took a few more rounds than expected to get it sighted in and with it being a small diameter barrel it was getting pretty hot. So next time out with I feel I can get a little better group on a first 3 shot cold bore test. Overall I was happy with the way it shot and was able to get it hitting pretty darn close. Can&#8217;t wait to get back out and shoot it again and push the target back and see how it performs at a little farther range.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your Savage, 1.25" @ 100 yards sounds like 'minute of coyote' to me. Keep practicing and you'll see those groups shrink. If you can find ammo with the 85 grain sierra game king they shot like a lazer in my .243 to 600 yards. Regards, Slip.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You may want to try other types of ammo. A heavier bullet will probably tighten your groups. When you push the threshold of a particular calibers lightest available bullet and highest velocity, accuracy usually decreases.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

MRslippery said:


> Congratulations on your Savage, 1.25" @ 100 yards sounds like 'minute of coyote' to me.
> 
> i like that, pretty clever. but im definitely hoping to put down some fur with this gun. ill look out for other ammo and see what kind of groups i can get and whats works the best. see if i can get that under 1" group


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Out of the box does not negate the need to sight in a scope. However, iron sights should need to adjustment.

The other thing to remember about the savages is that unless they have the heavy barrel you can't soppery the rifle out by the forend without effecting your accuracy. If you support the rifle just in front of the box you can decrease the size of your groups.

Try it out and let us know. 

Mr. A


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Mr A, 
what are the reasons supporting out by the forend will effect accuracy? is it due to the free floating barrel? im no rifle expert and would have never thought that would make a difference. i do plan on getting a bipod so that should solve that issue.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Barrel harmonics will change if you're setting the barrel on the bag. Every time that you set the barrel on the bag it will be a slightly different position, and different barrel vibrations. Like Mr. A said, keep the barrel off the bag or support for more consistency.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

DLarrick said:


> Mr A,
> what are the reasons supporting out by the forend will effect accuracy? is it due to the free floating barrel? im no rifle expert and would have never thought that would make a difference. i do plan on getting a bipod so that should solve that issue.


From what I have read in reviews (may have been a Chuck Hawks review?) The barrel is floated from the factory, but because of the material it gives ever so slightly when you support the gun too far out in the front so it interferes with the barrel enough to affect groups at distance. A books will not solve the problem (IMO) be aide of how far forward they mount. There is a fix though. I did see a YouTube video where a guy use paper to prove the barrel was floated. Then supported it on a rifle rest in the front and rear. Then took the paper back to the barrel and it was not free floated anymore. His belief was that the gun is just so heavy.

The rest of the video was him taking the action and barrel out of the stock, applying a compound to the seating area and reassembling it to show that his method kept the barrel free floated after the modification.

If it matters this is the next gun buy on my list. This is a small thing I can eliminate by supporting the gun more toward the middle so it is worth it for me! Hope this helps!

Mr. A


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like you got nice rifle. Where do you shoot at?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

You got a good one. I have owned 2 Savage bolt rifles and they were both inaccurate pieces of crap. I saved my money and bought a Browning A-bolt. Out of box accuracy was excellent. Thrown across the hood of my truck with bipod I get three shots inside a dime sized target bull. I sold the Savages to guys at work and they both got rid of them quickly.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

thanks for the extra info guys, ill have to look into that a bit more and see what i can do. might try and get out this weekend and shoot a bit more with some different rounds and see what happens. 
Jonnyteen, i shoot on private property that is pretty close to my house so it works out nice.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> You got a good one. I have owned 2 Savage bolt rifles and they were both inaccurate pieces of crap. I saved my money and bought a Browning A-bolt. Out of box accuracy was excellent. Thrown across the hood of my truck with bipod I get three shots inside a dime sized target bull. I sold the Savages to guys at work and they both got rid of them quickly.


Wow,you sure had a bad experience. What model were they? My kid has a .243 mod 111 and it is a tack driver. I have a .17 and same thing. Not all are junk!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have 2 savages and they both shoot 1/2" groups. My friend has a model 10 package gun with a cheap $30 scope on it. The right hand reticle fell off about 5 years ago from bouncing around in the ranger for 5 or 6 years. The rifle spent about a month leaning against a tree in the woods until it was found again, causing some rust and stock damage. It has never been cleaned. That gun still shoots sub 1" groups. If you aren't getting good groups out of your savage, then you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I think the Savage will definitely do better, as others have said don't be shy about trying other bullet weights...but if worse comes to worse the way its shooting now will get the job done on yotes. I have a Ruger 77R in 257 Roberts that holds maybe a little less than a [email protected](with handloads) while looking at it on paper it doesn't cause you to jump out of your shorts...but there wasn't a groundhog that got within 250yds of me that was safe.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> I have 2 savages and they both shoot 1/2" groups. My friend has a model 10 package gun with a cheap $30 scope on it. The right hand reticle fell off about 5 years ago from bouncing around in the ranger for 5 or 6 years. The rifle spent about a month leaning against a tree in the woods until it was found again, causing some rust and stock damage. It has never been cleaned. That gun still shoots sub 1" groups. If you aren't getting good groups out of your savage, then you are doing something wrong.


 I just reported my experience with 2 rifles. I have been shooting for over 50 years. I was an expert rifleman in the Army and number 1 in my battalion and asked if I would be interested in being a sniper. I have owned lots of good firearms and know a piece of crap when I shoot one. The guys I sold them to had the same problems. A girl I work with asked me what kind of rifle she could buy for her husband that she could afford. I told her that a Savage was the only one in her price range. After Christmas she was pissed at me because the Savage she bought was a PIECE OF CRAP that malfunctioned and wouldn't fire. This was a new rifle.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucky! I ask because I can't really find any close places to shoot. Maybe when I start driving i find someone I can ask.
I hear groundhog meat can be eaten. I may try it if I could go actually go hunting every season.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I hear groundhog meat can be eaten. I may try it if I could go actually go hunting every season.


Jonny.......Ever smell a ground hog up close & personal ? 

just sayin...............!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Lucky! I ask because I can't really find any close places to shoot. Maybe when I start driving i find someone I can ask.
> I hear groundhog meat can be eaten. I may try it if I could go actually go hunting every season.


Guy use to hunt them behind my house and he swore they were tasty.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Lucky! I ask because I can't really find any close places to shoot. Maybe when I start driving i find someone I can ask.
> I hear groundhog meat can be eaten. I may try it if I could go actually go hunting every season.


 I have never tried it, but my grandpaw was a famous Baptist preacher in the eastern KY mountains between 1925-1975. Even the snake handlers would call for him to preach a funeral. He would get invited to dinner and often groundhog was on the menu. This nasty rodent was considered fine eating back then.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess its worth a try. I guess #7 birdshot could work.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I guess its worth a try. I guess #7 birdshot could work.


 Normally ghog hunting is done with a long range, small caliber rifle in .223,22-250,.243 etc. You watch an open area like a field or power line. Wait till one shows himself, then blow his brains out. That's the way we do it in Kentucky.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

7thcorpsFA said:


> You got a good one. I have owned 2 Savage bolt rifles and they were both inaccurate pieces of crap. I saved my money and bought a Browning A-bolt. Out of box accuracy was excellent. Thrown across the hood of my truck with bipod I get three shots inside a dime sized target bull. I sold the Savages to guys at work and they both got rid of them quickly.


LMAO, wish I had some popcorn. Production guns, it happens, quality issues do make it to the consumer. Having shot Remingtons, Rugers, and Savages over the pass 35 years I've seen good and bad. Love it when I'm at the line going toe to toe with the $5000.00 plus customs guns against my factory Savages. Have yet to see a factory offering bone stock production rifle hang with my Savage Fclass to 1k plus.My crappy Savages shoot dime sized groups as well, but no closer than 300 yards. Would love to hear more of the facts on those rifles, but it must be true "it's the internet". Flame away, regards Slip.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

MRslippery said:


> LMAO, wish I had some popcorn. Production guns, it happens, quality issues do make it to the consumer. Having shot Remingtons, Rugers, and Savages over the pass 35 years I've seen good and bad. Love it when I'm at the line going toe to toe with the $5000.00 plus customs guns against my factory Savages. Have yet to see a factory offering bone stock production rifle hang with my Savage Fclass to 1k plus.My crappy Savages shoot dime sized groups as well, but no closer than 300 yards. Would love to hear more of the facts on those rifles, but it must be true "it's the internet". Flame away, regards Slip.


 I'm very happy for you and your good luck, but it seems you are calling me a liar. I just told of my experience and that is a fact. If you got your feelings hurt cause I dogged Savage then that's to bad. Three Savages, three pieces of crap! Hard to argue with that. I'm sure there are plenty of good Savages out there, I just have not seen one myself. By the way, you and your out of box Savage outshooting custom rifles sounds like a bunch of BS to me.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I'm very happy for you and your good luck, but it seems you are calling me a liar. I just told of my experience and that is a fact. If you got your feelings hurt cause I dogged Savage then that's to bad. Three Savages, three pieces of crap! Hard to argue with that. I'm sure there are plenty of good Savages out there, I just have not seen one myself. By the way, you and your out of box Savage outshooting custom rifles sounds like a bunch of BS to me.


The lore of the internet at it's finest. I stated I like to hear more about the crap rifles, not all of the information's here. You should review my last post, didn't see "out shooting" in it. But on the other hand I question people like you that do make claims without a clue on what a accurate rifle is. But I will offer you a opportunity after this season breaks to see crap production rifles shoot.
The Sandusky Sportsmen Club has 3 ranges 100/300/500, there's your invite, just send me a pm. If we need over 500 yards, I'll travel.
To keep the thread following the OP question, any issues with your rifles accuracy sent me a p.m. . I'm more than willing to help you out, Slip.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

To the OP, as Slip about the information I gave yo initially. I bet he could tell you how it is fixed! 

Mr. A


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I just figured it out. My savage rifles are cheaply made crappy guns. It is my superior shooting skills that make them shoot so well.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> I just figured it out. My savage rifles are cheaply made crappy guns. It is my superior shooting skills that make them shoot so well.


LOL, nice I feel like I've been cured, thanks.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Out of the box does not negate the need to sight in a scope. However, iron sights should need to adjustment.
> 
> The other thing to remember about the savages is that unless they have the heavy barrel you can't soppery the rifle out by the forend without effecting your accuracy. If you support the rifle just in front of the box you can decrease the size of your groups.
> 
> ...


When I read the original post I wondered if the rifle was boresighted or a collimator or laser used. This will get you on the paper, and you fine tune from there. I have a Remington 700 ADL in .243, and I can haul it out of the case and shoot cloverleafs at 100 yards no sweat. A terrifically accurate weapon. Don't forget that ammo can make a difference in accuracy as well. When I first got mine I figured, Remington gun, use Remington ammo. Well, it was just OK. So, I tried some Win ammo in it and the groups tightened up immediately! I chalk it up to the .243 being a Win caliber. Who knows?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Remington ammo does not group well in most of my guns, except for thunder bolts in my 10-22. Thunderbolts don't shoot well in any of my other 22's. My 700 shoots the best with federal. Every gun shoots a little different with each load. You have to find the right combo.


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

MRslippery said:


> The lore of the internet at it's finest. I stated I like to hear more about the crap rifles, not all of the information's here. You should review my last post, didn't see "out shooting" in it. But on the other hand I question people like you that do make claims without a clue on what a accurate rifle is. But I will offer you a opportunity after this season breaks to see crap production rifles shoot.
> The Sandusky Sportsmen Club has 3 ranges 100/300/500, there's your invite, just send me a pm. If we need over 500 yards, I'll travel.
> To keep the thread following the OP question, any issues with your rifles accuracy sent me a p.m. . I'm more than willing to help you out, Slip.


bring your Fclass ( I call BS )6.5x284 and ALL the Benjamin and Franklins you can beg , borrow etc.. and we can shoot eggs at 600 yards at my house for 100$ an egg. how easy is that??? we can shoot 825 yards if that will make you happy. hell, make it 50$$ ...just so you show up... yep, box stock Remington in 6Dasher against your (box stock) 6.5x284. come on Savage guy, bring your best. hell, at 600 yards I'll shoot a mod 700 in .222 at 50$ an egg. or even my little Var Targ; your choice......
come on......lets see what you know about a/or ,an out of the box (accurate rifle)


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

MRslippery said:


> LMAO, wish I had some popcorn. Production guns, it happens, quality issues do make it to the consumer. Having shot Remingtons, Rugers, and Savages over the pass 35 years I've seen good and bad. Love it when I'm at the line going toe to toe with the $5000.00 plus customs guns against my factory Savages. Have yet to see a factory offering bone stock production rifle hang with my Savage Fclass to 1k plus.My crappy Savages shoot dime sized groups as well, but no closer than 300 yards. Would love to hear more of the facts on those rifles, but it must be true "it's the internet". Flame away, regards Slip.


I call BS. Slip...;shot at/in
to two many ($$$serious$$$) bench rest matches ; you apparently , have not....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd try it, I mean they eat vegitation don't they? 

There was recently some kind of banquet in Mt Vernon, annual **** festival or something or other, they cooked like 300lbs of raccoon meat. Guy on the radio said, "believe it or not....it tastes like chicken!".


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

maxx40x said:


> bring your Fclass ( I call BS )6.5x284 and ALL the Benjamin and Franklins you can beg , borrow etc.. and we can shoot eggs at 600 yards at my house for 100$ an egg. how easy is that??? we can shoot 825 yards if that will make you happy. hell, make it 50$$ ...just so you show up... yep, box stock Remington in 6Dasher against your (box stock) 6.5x284. come on Savage guy, bring your best. hell, at 600 yards I'll shoot a mod 700 in .222 at 50$ an egg. or even my little Var Targ; your choice......
> come on......lets see what you know about a/or ,an out of the box (accurate rifle)


Now that sound like fun, pm me. Love eggs as well, but I do miss my 700 .222.
Please send me a pm, this sounds like a blast. Slip.


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

MRslippery said:


> Now that sound like fun, pm me. Love eggs as well, but I do miss my 700 .222.
> Please send me a pm, this sounds like a blast. Slip.


your on Slip... you want me to have my granddaughter color the eggs (say, Easter egg red) and set em in the snow, or do you want to wait till a nice spring day???? I'd hate to see you wash the throat out of your 6.5x284 on a really hot day in July/August; I'm sure your aware that after 1000,1200 rds, that Savage barrel just aint gonna print like it came outta the box....lol. neither is any other barrel with that round...ask me how I know.
hot barrel/action, hot load....just sayin...been there done that..
send me a PM soon as you wanna send a few down range. we do have a blast, got some good shooters down this way .


----------

